# Burns 101



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Deleted Post.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

twiztedsig said:


> Ex. Let's say a 170lb adult male burned his entire front torso (refer to RULE 3, on the rule of nines that the front of an adult torso is 18%) first step: 170 divided by 2.2= 77.3 kg. Following the formula, 18(%) x 77.3(kg) x 4(mL)=5566 mL in the first 24 hours total (yes, round off) 5566 mL divided by 2= 2783mL to be given within the first 8 hrs, and 2783 mL to be given over the next 16 hrs. To configure mL/hr, divide 2783 by 8=348mL/hr. Then 174mL per hour for the next 16 hours.
> (got bored at work)


Say What?


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Parkland Formula for Burns - MDCalc

Here is the site that can help with the calculation for fluids for IV. It will take you awhile. LOL!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From personal use, and info from the fine folks here, I bank on silver sulfadiazine. Amazing stuff!!! Not sure I'd have all those equations at the ready.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

By the time I figure out the math the victim will most likely be meeting his maker.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice post. Having been burned 2nd degree on 45% of myself, infection is the biggest issue. Long painful rehab. Coconut oil can be a big aid in healing. With all the bacteria in water, do not jump in to put yourself out.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Good post twisted. As far as the parkland formula it isn't going to do anyone any good with IV access, so equipment to gain it and knowledge to do it and then the amount of fluid to do it....

We'd be better off focusing on the home remedies we could in a shtf situation for a burn.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Nice post. Having been burned 2nd degree on 45% of myself, infection is the biggest issue. Long painful rehab. Coconut oil can be a big aid in healing. With all the bacteria in water, do not jump in to put yourself out.


The problem with coconut oil, or any oily substance is that the burn needs to stop burning first. If you put oil on it you will hold in the heat and cause more damage. You are better off cooling the wound first and then adding a healing agent which could be your coconut oil if the burn is superficial. If we are talking about a full thickness burn this will not help


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

ffparamedic said:


> Good post twisted. As far as the parkland formula it isn't going to do anyone any good with IV access, so equipment to gain it and knowledge to do it and then the amount of fluid to do it....
> 
> We'd be better off focusing on the home remedies we could in a shtf situation for a burn.


I have to agree with you. if we are in a SHTF situation the person getting a 3rd* wound is going to be in serious trouble and probably will die if the wound is extensive. Preventing infection will be pretty much impossible and the amount of fluid a person can lose from a wound of this depth could not be easily replaced. Because we are able to access medical luxuries now like IV fluids, and the IV equipment now so easily, I think people forget how hard this will be to attain if TSHTF. That along with someone who knows how to use it with out killing the person or adding an additional portal for infection.

I hate to be so negative but I get tired of the useless information like this that gets past off, giving people false impressions that they will be able to just pick up and cure all if they need to. Once again I have to say that unless you know what you are doing, do not even think it is a good idea to try to stab your friends with a needle and try to give them IV fluids. If you think this is some thing you have to know, then find a class and learn how to do it. Better yet, become a paramedic.

Every one would be better off learning basic first aid and most important how to prevent injuries instead of trying to fix them after they happen


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Good to see you Tired Nurse. Wise words as always


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> I have to agree with you. if we are in a SHTF situation the person getting a 3rd* wound is going to be in serious trouble and probably will die if the wound is extensive. Preventing infection will be pretty much impossible and the amount of fluid a person can lose from a wound of this depth could not be easily replaced. Because we are able to access medical luxuries now like IV fluids, and the IV equipment now so easily, I think people forget how hard this will be to attain if TSHTF. That along with someone who knows how to use it with out killing the person or adding an additional portal for infection.
> 
> I hate to be so negative but I get tired of the useless information like this that gets past off, giving people false impressions that they will be able to just pick up and cure all if they need to. Once again I have to say that unless you know what you are doing, do not even think it is a good idea to try to stab your friends with a needle and try to give them IV fluids. If you think this is some thing you have to know, then find a class and learn how to do it. Better yet, become a paramedic.
> 
> Every one would be better off learning basic first aid and most important how to prevent injuries instead of trying to fix them after they happen


Im only posting it just as an FYI. Doesn't mean you have to follow the entire suggestion. Its only a to give people some general info. If you have a problem with it then just delete the thread then. Im not a nurse but i have seen my fair shair of stuff in the military. Its not useless information.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

twiztedsig said:


> Im only posting it just as an FYI. Doesn't mean you have to follow the entire suggestion. Its only a to give people some general info. If you have a problem with it then just delete the thread then. Im not a nurse but i have seen my fair shair of stuff in the military. Its not useless information.


If you kept the information to the basics and taught people something they could actually do, then I would consider this "useful information". I find it very irritating to see people copy and pasting information on this forum. This looks like it came straight out of a text book. Information provided should be something that the normal every day person could use because that is who is here. 99.9% of the people who use this site are not ever going to use the information you posted because it is either so far advanced in what they have the skill to do or the supplies that they could obtain.

If you think you have some information to teach, then by all means go for it. I spend my day doing the same thing on a variety of subjects, but I know how to tailor the information to the needs of my patients, or colleagues.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> The problem with coconut oil, or any oily substance is that the burn needs to stop burning first. If you put oil on it you will hold in the heat and cause more damage. You are better off cooling the wound first and then adding a healing agent which could be your coconut oil if the burn is superficial. If we are talking about a full thickness burn this will not help


Thank you for the correction as to full thickness. Having second degree burns, the coconut oil helped me.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

figure I will throw this out there
if you have a light burn that will turn into a blister just put plain yellow mustard on it and leave it this will help stop the blisters from forming 
and thanks tired nurse for words of wisdom 
now back to my kiddie pool of shame
I got done reading natures first aid handbook last month and it has allot of good information


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Good post twisted. As far as the parkland formula it isn't going to do anyone any good with IV access, so equipment to gain it and knowledge to do it and then the amount of fluid to do it....
> 
> We'd be better off focusing on the home remedies we could in a shtf situation for a burn.


I couldn't imagine not jumping into water to put my self out if I were on fire near the water. Seems like the fastest way to extinguish it and cool any flammable/melting clothing before it starts sticking to my skin (like polyester:..which I haven't worn since the 70's). Like it would do if I rolled around on the ground.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

*my opinion on the treatment of wounds.*

1) as with every injury, prevention is the best cure so don't be an idiot and take the precautions you need to not get burnt in the first place. this could be sunscreen, using proper protection when dealing with hot items, prevention of fires and so on. you people are smart enough to figure this out.

2) if you get burnt the first thing to do is to cool the burn as fast as possible. DO NOT USE ICE TO DO THIS. ice could cause its own problems including restricting blood flow and damage to more skin.

home remedies to cool a burn: 
the fastest and easiest is to run under cool water until the burn is cool. this could take 20-30 minutes. if this is not an option there are home methods to cool a burn. 
a) wet tea bags and apply to the wound. don't believe me? try it next time you get a burn. Not only will it help to cool the wound but it will also help to relieve the pain. Tea has a natural pain reliever so it is a great method for relieving tooth pain when held in the mouth. some of you maybe already know this. 
b) rubbing alcohol on a superficial wound will evaporate which causes a cooling effect. 
c) Vinegar will also cool the wound and in addition will relieve pain. It is also an antiseptic agent which will help clean the area and prevent infection
d)Aloe as many of us know will cool the burn and aid in healing. if you have a plant, cut of a section the length of the burn area split it open, lay it over the burn area and wrap to keep in place. 
e) Honey will cool the wound, also is and antiseptic, and an antibiotic and a great substance in healing wounds. I use honey for many wounds I treat on my patients. 
f) there are essential oils that also help with burns but I am no expert at this so if you know anything useful add to this information.

3) Follow up treatment of the wound: 
*Keep the wounded area clean and protected*. treatment can be any of the suggestions above, over the counter treatments or your other favorite method of wound treatment. As with any wound we need to make sure the wound has what it needs to heal so we prevent infection by keeping it clean and protecting it. 
We also need to treat from within. Our bodies need *enough fluid* to function, which means at least 1.5 quarts daily but preferably 2-3 quarts. this does not mean water, fluid means any liquid. if you are not able to obtain enough to meet your bodies requirements or for some reason can not drink that much, you have some options. 
Fluid can include water, juice, milk, coffee and other obvious substances, but can also be soup, fruit -especially things like mellon which contain 99% water. some vegetables like celery and cucumbers also contain about 90% water. 
*We also need fuel to heal*. this means we need to eat foods with some *carbohydrates* to provide energy and even more important is a source of *protein*. Cells will not regenerate with out protein. 
Carbohydrates are foods that turn into sugar in our bodies. this could mean the obvious sugary foods, but are also foods like wheat (flour), and other grains vegetables, fruit 
Protein comes from meat of all kinds, dairy products-especially cottage cheese which can be made at home with milk and vinegar, and our prepper favorites, beans and rice.

As I said before if this is a full thickness wound you are probably screwed. This will require a lot more advanced treatment and most people will not have the knowledge or equipment to deal with them.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Great info tirednurse, your wealth of knowledge is appreciated!


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> I couldn't imagine not jumping into water to put my self out if I were on fire near the water. Seems like the fastest way to extinguish it and cool any flammable/melting clothing before it starts sticking to my skin (like polyester:..which I haven't worn since the 70's). Like it would do if I rolled around on the ground.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


New guy I agree.... But one of the worst things about burns is the susceptibility to infections from the breakdown of our bodies front line of defense, the skin. Jumping into contaminated water for a serious burn is almost sure to kill the person through systemic infection. Especially if we're talking shtf type stuff with inadequate antibiotics.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> I have to agree with you. if we are in a SHTF situation the person getting a 3rd* wound is going to be in serious trouble and probably will die if the wound is extensive. Preventing infection will be pretty much impossible and the amount of fluid a person can lose from a wound of this depth could not be easily replaced. Because we are able to access medical luxuries now like IV fluids, and the IV equipment now so easily, I think people forget how hard this will be to attain if TSHTF. That along with someone who knows how to use it with out killing the person or adding an additional portal for infection.
> 
> I hate to be so negative but I get tired of the useless information like this that gets past off, giving people false impressions that they will be able to just pick up and cure all if they need to. Once again I have to say that unless you know what you are doing, do not even think it is a good idea to try to stab your friends with a needle and try to give them IV fluids. If you think this is some thing you have to know, then find a class and learn how to do it. Better yet, become a paramedic.
> 
> Every one would be better off learning basic first aid and most important how to prevent injuries instead of trying to fix them after they happen


I agree 100%. unfortunately most people will not have the knowledge to use this information about IV fluids and the rest of the information doesn't really give us what is needed to solve the problem. As a matter of fact sounds exactly the way Trump speaks. lots of informations and boasting about useless drivel without a real solution.

Thank you for bringing us back down to earth TN


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> *my opinion on the treatment of wounds.*
> 
> 1) as with every injury, prevention is the best cure so don't be an idiot and take the precautions you need to not get burnt in the first place. this could be sunscreen, using proper protection when dealing with hot items, prevention of fires and so on. you people are smart enough to figure this out.
> 
> ...


Thank you once again TN. I am copying this information and adding it to my first aid binder. I have never tried any of these but had heard and forgotten some of them. I too am guilt of automatically thinking about treatments with pharmacuticals that will have no place in our prepping plans because they will be imposible to replace when they run out. 
I have been trying to learn more practical or natural cures since I feel that so many things could happen to wipe out our modern cures and resources. 
I know you don't have time for much but I would love to follow you around with note book in hand to try to glean some of the information that seems to pour out of your. I wish I had half your knowledge.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> If you kept the information to the basics and taught people something they could actually do, then I would consider this "useful information". I find it very irritating to see people copy and pasting information on this forum. This looks like it came straight out of a text book. Information provided should be something that the normal every day person could use because that is who is here. 99.9% of the people who use this site are not ever going to use the information you posted because it is either so far advanced in what they have the skill to do or the supplies that they could obtain.
> 
> If you think you have some information to teach, then by all means go for it. I spend my day doing the same thing on a variety of subjects, but I know how to tailor the information to the needs of my patients, or colleagues.


Thank you Tired Nurse, I agree with your comments completely. While I do use math formulas in my work environment in the engineering and project management fields and consider math a personal strong suit, I would not be comfortable applying them in a life or death situation relative to one's health as suggested. The math demonstrated in the OP's post is not useful to me nor does it provide an incentive to engage myself outside of my comfort zone.

As a side note, my wife is employed in the operating room at a local hospital, and likely can demonstrate the skill sets required if necessary as suggested in the OP's post. However, she is not a participant on this forum....... I am.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

twiztedsig said:


> Deleted Post.


I'm very disappointed that you had no more input than this. If you have practical information to share that will help us, I would appreciate it being shared.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Thank you Tired Nurse, I agree with your comments completely. While I do use math formulas in my work environment in the engineering and project management fields and consider math a personal strong suit, I would not be comfortable applying them in a life or death situation relative to one's health as suggested. The math demonstrated in the OP's post is not useful to me nor does it provide an incentive to engage myself outside of my comfort zone.
> 
> As a side note, my wife is employed in the operating room at a local hospital, and likely can demonstrate the skill sets required if necessary as suggested in the OP's post. However, she is not a participant on this forum....... I am.


Thank you for understanding what I was trying to impart. I come to this website seeking information that I feel would be helpful in dealing with life in a time where we would not have access to things we have now. There are so many reasons modern living could completely change and these changes could be devastating. If a long term disaster hits us we would have to use what we have available and the knowledge we have. we will not be running down to the local hospital or pharmacy and could be living in situations without the basics we now take for granted. 
I know there are people here that can use the knowledge imparted in a text book, and in this case the OP, but most could not. I find it more useful to find information that can be used and ways to do it using the resources I have, than trying to figure out how to obtain items I would probably have a hard time knowing how and when to use them.

As far as wounds go, there is a lot more to treatment than I could ever write in a post. there is so much you only know by experience that can not be learned from a book. You also need to know how to access each situation individually and treat accordingly. sometimes you need to change treatment to stimulate the wound or even slow down the healing of the wound. If I started getting technical about all of this I am sure people would just keep scrolling by because it means nothing to them.

one of our favorite prepper sayings------KISS (keep it simple stupid)


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Blendingin said:


> Thank you once again TN. I am copying this information and adding it to my first aid binder. I have never tried any of these but had heard and forgotten some of them. I too am guilt of automatically thinking about treatments with pharmaceuticals that will have no place in our prepping plans because they will be impossible to replace when they run out.
> I have been trying to learn more practical or natural cures since I feel that so many things could happen to wipe out our modern cures and resources.
> I know you don't have time for much but I would love to follow you around with note book in hand to try to glean some of the information that seems to pour out of you. I wish I had half your knowledge.


The knowledge I have, I have aquired by reading, listening and doing. I have been working on storing up knowledge since I was born, just like everyone else. I am just not satisfied with learning only part of what there is to know. If you want to know something, start looking for the answers. I don't waste my time watching TV, and my entertainment always seem to be towards learning and doing. Some of my favorite subjects are of life before the modern era. Learning how people lived and managed to do things before our modern equipment is fascinating to me. Have you ever watched someone till a field with a plow and draft horse? it is like a form of art. Beautiful.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> New guy I agree.... But one of the worst things about burns is the susceptibility to infections from the breakdown of our bodies front line of defense, the skin. Jumping into contaminated water for a serious burn is almost sure to kill the person through systemic infection. Especially if we're talking shtf type stuff with inadequate antibiotics.


Well...here's hoping I never ignite myself near a stinky body of water....or at least to my situational awareness to roll on the ground. Better yet, I won't be playing with fire or flammables.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Thank you Tired Nurse, I agree with your comments completely. While I do use math formulas in my work environment in the engineering and project management fields and consider math a personal strong suit, I would not be comfortable applying them in a life or death situation relative to one's health as suggested. The math demonstrated in the OP's post is not useful to me nor does it provide an incentive to engage myself outside of my comfort zone.
> 
> As a side note, my wife is employed in the operating room at a local hospital, and likely can demonstrate the skill sets required if necessary as suggested in the OP's post. However, she is not a participant on this forum....... I am.


On a related note I have been told a human can absorb up to 50 ml of water thru the rectal cavity if infused with fluids....

I shrugged that one off because I'm convinced they just wanted stick something up my bum....any truth in that?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> *my opinion on the treatment of wounds.*
> 
> 1) as with every injury, prevention is the best cure so *don't be an idiot*...


Thank you very much for the rest of that informative post. Some of us simply can't manage to pull off the whole, "Don't be an idiot" thing.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The #1 best 1st aid dressing, I've found is by ManukaMed. It's not like any other honey dressing.
If anyone's interested I have direct access to it.
Available in a multitude of forms from 2x2's, 5x5's and ropes (Packing Gauze)


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> On a related note I have been told a human can absorb up to 50 ml of water thru the rectal cavity if infused with fluids....
> 
> I shrugged that one off because I'm convinced they just wanted stick something up my bum....any truth in that?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Yes it is true. In fact and that brings up an interesting subject. Instead of trying to rehydrate with IV fluids, a person as well as any animal can be rehydrated using a method of subq fluids where the fluid is instilled under the top layer of skin, usually on the back, and allowed to absorb into the body. It is not a method used very often in humans because we rely on IVs so heavily. This is a method that can be much safer than using IV fluids if you are inexperienced but still comes with some dangers if the person can not tolerate the fluids absorbed, but since it is a slower process is a lower risk.

PS you also don't need fancy IV equipment. I use this method all the time using a large syringe and needle.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> I'm very disappointed that you had no more input than this. If you have practical information to share that will help us, I would appreciate it being shared.


I only put the thread up so people have something to go by and read and take it as how they see it. I was not expecting anyone to apply the skills unless they have a practical experience with it. I do not appreciate being told that it was copied from a textbook when i actually spent some time looking it up and making it simple for to understand. Its for general knowledge only. Seeing as how everyone values your opinion, i will just focus on something else practical as apparently I have lost this thread by just reading everyone's replies. Thank you.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

twiztedsig said:


> I only put the thread up so people have something to go by and read and take it as how they see it. I was not expecting anyone to apply the skills unless they have a practical experience with it. I do not appreciate being told that it was copied from a textbook when i actually spent some time looking it up and making it simple for to understand. Its for general knowledge only. Seeing as how everyone values your opinion, i will just focus on something else practical as apparently I have lost this thread by just reading everyone's replies. Thank you.


This is not a competition first of all, and if you don't expect that the majority of people will use it, then why waste their time?
Obviously it was not simple for people to understand or they wouldn't question you on it.

we are here to work together for the benefit of everyone. If that is not why you are here, then why? Is it to show off or something? using language that the common user here can not use or understand to make you seem better than the rest of us? sorry if you feel that way but here everyone has value and we all have knowledge that can be shared to the benefit of all of us. if we need further detail, we ask and explore the subject. sometimes many times. I value the input of everyone on here, even you. So I hope you will continue to contribute, but hopefully in a manner that can be used.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> This is not a competition first of all, and if you don't expect that the majority of people will use it, then why waste their time?
> Obviously it was not simple for people to understand or they wouldn't question you on it.
> 
> we are here to work together for the benefit of everyone. If that is not why you are here, then why? Is it to show off or something? using language that the common user here can not use or understand to make you seem better than the rest of us? sorry if you feel that way but here everyone has value and we all have knowledge that can be shared to the benefit of all of us. if we need further detail, we ask and explore the subject. sometimes many times. I value the input of everyone on here, even you. So I hope you will continue to contribute, but hopefully in a manner that can be used.


Did I in any way post on this thread that I am better than any other person? Obviously I am not a nurse. I am just a Military Medic trying to give people some information. Obviously everyone values your opinion since I am just starting to make my way around this site. You ever get the feeling you are just starting to get out and help people and then you get shot down by someone? Put yourself on my shoes and see how it feels. I joined this site to hopefully share my knowledge on what i experienced when I was in the service. But again thank you for your time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

twiztedsig, thank you for your service.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

These people here on this site only know me because of what I post. I do hope they find some value in it, but maybe they do because they can understand and use what I offer. I am in no way trying to "shoot you down" so if you take it that way it is your own fault. If so you are a waste of my time.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> The #1 best 1st aid dressing, I've found is by ManukaMed. It's not like any other honey dressing.
> If anyone's interested I have direct access to it.
> Available in a multitude of forms from 2x2's, 5x5's and ropes (Packing Gauze)


what is so special about it? it looks like exactly what I have used for years.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

twiztedsig said:


> Did I in any way post on this thread that I am better than any other person? Obviously I am not a nurse. I am just a Military Medic trying to give people some information. Obviously everyone values your opinion since I am just starting to make my way around this site. You ever get the feeling you are just starting to get out and help people and then you get shot down by someone? Put yourself on my shoes and see how it feels. I joined this site to hopefully share my knowledge on what i experienced when I was in the service. But again thank you for your time.


I have seen people come and go over the years on this site. most of the time they have come with the attitude that they can teach us all we need to know about prepping or sell something. They are usually the ones have the bad attitudes and a chip on their shoulder. The ones that stay are the people who are looking to learn and be a part of this group because they are drawn to the experiences of others. Usually they have a lot to offer themselves but this is not their priority, and not the reason they join.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks again for the post twisted. I don't think you were chest thumping. I also like that you don't retort back with an attitude....

Btw I have started many post about medical issues and deleted them because I can't seem to make it where the lay person can understand, I'm used to teaching my students in depth and I just can't seem to type out what I'm trying to say.

Keep up the work, and especially thank you for your service.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy crap...Denton where's the tape measure? I think I need to measure mine too....talk about dramatic discussion.

Folks...take a chill pill here. We all can pick and choose what we use, read, and learn here... No need to go all bat shit on each other.
What the hecks in the water round here? Nitroglycerin?



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Take what you can use, leave the rest.

Offer what you know and someone will take it and use it.

Peace, love and sunny days at the gun range is my wish for all of you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Blendingin said:


> what is so special about it? it looks like exactly what I have used for years.


Many things, but the latest being that they rate out at 20+ on a Molon Scale (UMF) compared to others that star between 10-12. you need a minimum of 10 to qualify as Medical Honey
They own all their hives. They are the only ones billable to medicare with their own HCPC code.
I've used it on burns, cuts (that should have been stitched) the lite dressing is a 3 day and the std is a 7 day dressing.
Blows away the other honey dressings out there. Their dressings leach/disperse the honey and will not lift new tissue, but will pull, debride the dead and bad tissue.
Are you a nurse?


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Many things, but the latest being that they rate out at 20+ on a Molon Scale (UMF) compared to others that star between 10-12. you need a minimum of 10 to qualify as Medical Honey
> They own all their hives. They are the only ones billable to medicare with their own HCPC code.
> I've used it on burns, cuts (that should have been stitched) the lite dressing is a 3 day and the std is a 7 day dressing.
> Blows away the other honey dressings out there. Their dressings leach/disperse the honey and will not lift new tissue, but will pull, debride the dead and bad tissue.
> Are you a nurse?


Yes I am a nurse. I don't think your product is any different then what we have used for many years. Maybe new to you because you have not access to it before but for those of us that treat wounds of all kinds this is nothing special it is what we expect. We only use medical grade honey that is produced under conditions that are as sterile as could be expected when dealing with insects. I use many products using honey that include wound gels, hydrocolloids, and alginates.

good for you that you have found a source you are happy with.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Blendingin said:


> Yes I am a nurse. I don't think your product is any different then what we have used for many years. Maybe new to you because you have not access to it before but for those of us that treat wounds of all kinds this is nothing special it is what we expect. We only use medical grade honey that is produced under conditions that are as sterile as could be expected when dealing with insects. I use many products using honey that include wound gels, hydrocolloids, and alginates.
> 
> good for you that you have found a source you are happy with.


You are correct. It is no different. Just as with any other product there can be many trade names. Most of us who do wound care would know this as Medihoney which is as common to us as a bandaid. I have built up a large supply over the years and get mine for free from patient donations. but it can be obtained pretty inexpensively on medical supply sites and even Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok ladies. You have your opinions and I have mine. Media Honey is crap and so is Thera-honey. I had 1st hand experience with all three, those two did NOTHING, the ManukaMed product was dramatically different. It's delivery system and the Honey grade is the difference. The only way you will know is to try it yourself.
Do your research: Region Selection | Manuka Med you will why there is a difference.
My opinion is, if there is a single multi purpose dressing to have on hand, I have it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

do your research. Medihoney is made with Manuka honey, also made by the same company I believe. difference is you are buying from New Zealand, I am buying from USA


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

MEDIHONEY | Derma Sciences

don't understand why this is offending you. I just answered a question about a common product that we happen to use all the time. Sorry if you want to believe we are attacking you but I know about these things. I have had a degree in WOC nursing for almost 10 years. I get tons of products to try. I have my favorites and medihoney is one of them. It is a great product and I have healed wound with it that could not be healed for months before I took them over. If you want to use your version, go for it. I was just filling in blending on what you were using


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you @tirednurse


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> do your research. Medihoney is made with Manuka honey, also made by the same company I believe. difference is you are buying from New Zealand, I am buying from USA


Just because it's collected from the same species of flower doesn't mean it's processed the same way and the way the honey is processed can change its characteristics.

For example.......heating it to make it flow when bottling the product.

Don't be so quick to dismiss differences in products with the exact same ingredients.

You say you "believe" it's made by the same company.......maybe you need to do your research as you suggest to others before you comment.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Just because it's collected from the same species of flower doesn't mean it's processed the same way and the way the honey is processed can change its characteristics.
> 
> For example.......heating it to make it flow when bottling the product.
> 
> ...


 @Denton why are you allowing this *** to pick fights? it is obvious what he is doing. This is the second thread he is trying to ruin because he is such a freaking idiot! You want us to play nice? then get rid of people who cause the trouble so the good ones will stick around.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Is there validity in the questions he posed?
I sure as heck don't know and was hoping you or T/N would help us out.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Is there validity in the questions he posed?
> I sure as heck don't know and was hoping you or T/N would help us out.


The way honey is processed can affect its characteristics. It can still be considered raw but some apiaries heat the honey to make it flow. There are often differences in products from the same manufacturing facility.

In this case we have one member here that claims his brand worked but other brands failed.

I'm certainly not going to tell him he's wrong.......he may very well be right but the Tirednurse doesn't think so and that's fine, we all can have an opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> The way honey is processed can affect its characteristics. It can still be considered raw but some apiaries heat the honey to make it flow. There are often differences in products from the same manufacturing facility.
> 
> In this case we have one member here that claims his brand worked but other brands failed.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to tell him he's wrong.......he may very well be right but the Tirednurse doesn't think so and that's fine, we all can have an opinion.


Gulper; that much I understand. Got friends who have dozens of hives. They tell me about it until my eyes glaze over. As far as this particular topic...
Hey! Maybe someone could call the companies!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've used Silvadene cream with great success for burns. It's a prescription so talk to your Dr about it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geeeezzzz people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did anyone notice my iPhone autocorrect changed some word into "Gulper?"
What one of people work for iPhone?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Correct O6 and the rating is on a scale from 10 to 18 for medical grade honey. ManukaMedUS is rated at 21. All honeys are not created equal.
I also offered to get some for the lovely nurses for them to try, but no interest.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is a link to the article explaining why Manukamed dressings are infact different.

From the high standards and testing of the honey to the way the honey is impregnsted into the dressing.

Manukacare 18+ and Medihoney are the same product, Manukamed is not.

http://www.woundsresearch.com/news/...honey-dressing-receives-medicare-hcpcs-coding


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Correct O6 and the fading is in a scale from 10 to 8 for medical grade honey. ManukaMedUSA is rated at 21. All honeys are not created equal.
> I also offered to get some for the lovely nurses for them to try, but no interest.


I'm a honey connoisseur my friend......I never pass up an opportunity to buy new flavors.

I love Tupelo honey the most. It runs about 120.00 for 5lbs. It's sugars are somewhat unique, when it's pure it will not crystallize.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tupelo is so low in sugar is why it doesn't crystalize. It is our favorite. This year was a bad Tupelo year because the rains beat off the flowers. Maybe next year. 

Different times of the year bring different flavors; it is wonderful! Honey beats sugar hands down.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tupelo honey has a unusually high fructose content vs sucrose content.

I love the stuff. It was a bad year last year too @Denton

Here is a link that confirms UrinalCakes and my claim.

This article is comparing table honey to medical grade honey. Out of the three medical grade honeys tested only ONE conformed to its labeling. You can find this info in the link below on page three.

Two scored less that 10% phenol equivalent. @Urinal Cake

So two out of the three were CRAP !!!

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/588555

Here is a link to Manukameds frequently asked questions. It confirms that Manukamed produces its own honey. 
http://www.manukamedus.com/faqs/ @Blendingin


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Manukamed produces its own honey. It is NOT the same as other medical grade honey and scores higher as a non peroxide producing honey. 

Manukamed has developed their own process for infusing the honey into a dressing. 

Two other medical grade honeys have been proven in at least one study to not live up to its stated phenol % equivalent on the labeling. 

It's not all the same folks, as some of you know.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Would it be possible for people to agree to disagree on this one and let the rest of us make up our minds with the information provided?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's all this @ stuff?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What's all this @ stuff?


You can tag a member in your post and they get a notification. They might like it and they might not... @Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> You can tag a member in your post and they get a notification. They might like it and they might not... @Slippy


Thank you Sir.
(The world has done passed me by...)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> What's all this @ stuff?


You can find information on it *here*, along with how to choose your settings for it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey @Cricket .... I didn't get my $1.00 worth in on the ignore thread before you closed it. Hmmmm your catchin on here pretty fast hey girl?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What's all this @ stuff?


Well Slip ole Buddy, a lot has changed in the world ........ I can only sum it up by sayin "Since You've Been Gone"


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> These people here on this site only know me because of what I post. I do hope they find some value in it, but maybe they do because they can understand and use what I offer. I am in no way trying to "shoot you down" so if you take it that way it is your own fault. If so you are a waste of my time.


No offense meant....but sometimes what we write gets read and inferred differently... as the outsider looking in...you gave twisted a bit of a scolding and even insinuated he just pasted it in an attempt to appear smarter...

I don't think you meant to...but it came across to me that way...reading your words.

My 2 cents....


----------



## RentalMadness (Jun 9, 2016)

Egg Whites work... I burned myself on an exhaust pipe last year... 2nd dg, maybe 3dg, (some skin was chared black)... I put egg whites on it and immediately the pain started to go away.... and when the pain came back as the egg whites dried, i put more on... and more and more... well it worked... no scar, and fast healing... The egg white kindda acted like a pressure compress because as it dried it shrank and got tight to the skin.... after about 24hours I just washed it off...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh damn in the field you don't fark around with iv fluids on burn casualties dork nutz 
stop the burn, wrap the wound prevent infection (as best you can) keep em breathing and hammer with morphin if needed then get then the flock out of there 
if your using the RULE of 9's out there then break it down by estimate like this front torso =18, both front of the arms add another 9, face add 3 all this =30% but as Tired nurse stated the depth of the burn is very important possibly more so. and the person can have various 1st,2and and 3rd degree all mixed in and on the field possible this, what is the type? is it chemical? radiation(from fire )? does it have melting metal fragments in it? is it covered in melted hot metal (yes it sucks especially aluminum)
and is the mofo still on fire all this stuff comes into play in your head oh in about 2 seconds. before you even start treating.
you don't have time to think to hard when bullets are flying all around you and your wearing a red cross on your arm that tell the towel heads were you are and to them that red cross means crusader not medic.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I've used Silvadene cream with great success for burns. It's a prescription so talk to your Dr about it.


This stuff is great!
My now departed brother had burns over half his chest and neck from an exploding radiator that was filled with radiator cleaner.
With his luck, it was the middle of summer and he had no shirt on.
I was sitting at the kitchen table when he came running in screaming he was burned,
I said where, he said, "here!" then proceeded to peel off a huge sheet of skin, I almost threw up as I peeled it off my face where he cast it.
How? he told me, put him right into the cold water of the shower in the tub.
Wrapped him in a wet white sheet and off to the ER.
The doctors peeled about 12x12 inch square total of strips of skin off his thighs to graft on to his chest.
About a week later they let him out of the hospital.
We were given a pint jar, one of many, of the Silvadene to apply to his body.
We applied it with a one inch paint brush.
The stuff worked great, no infection set in and he healed quickly.
This event occurred in 1973 while living in the big city as a family, mom pop and two brothers in my house, a 15 room Victorian.

Have a couple smaller prescription jars in my stash, expensive stuff, silver sulfadiazine, other brother wrote script for it for me.


----------

